# Can I request a cover or label for a game?



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

Just wanted to see if I could ask someone to scan a CD-Label for a Wii game.
I was thinking it may be OK as the game covers are up on the release list.
Would a single request be OK? What about a thread where people upped scans for all sorts of games?

I know of other sites dedicated to this purpose but was hoping for some help from the GBAtemp community.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Feb 18, 2007)

BAN HIM!!!!! BAN HIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I think it would be kool (I THINK!!!!!) as long as bar code isnt showing


----------



## 4saken (Feb 18, 2007)

You can probably find some of warez sites, just like there are audio CD covers. Even though I don't see how they would be prohibited, there is no other reason to explain why there isn't widespread distribution of cd scans


----------



## Destructobot (Feb 18, 2007)

Box art is copyrighted just like the games.


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(4saken @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> You can probably find some of warez sites, just like there are audio CD covers. Even though I don't see how they would be prohibited, there is no other reason to explain why there isn't widespread distribution of cd scansThere are dedicated cover sites like CDcovers.cc that do provide "widespread distribution of cd scans".
> 
> 
> QUOTE(destructobot @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> ...


This is correct but as I said in the first post, GBAtemp all ready has cover scans on the front page in the Wii and DS release lists.


----------



## xflash (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> GBAtemp all ready has cover scans on the front page in the Wii and DS release lists.



then why the hell do you need em from us?


----------



## antwill (Feb 18, 2007)

Because he wants the CD or Compact Disk label, not the front cover. As stated in first post.


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(xflash @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shtonkalot @ Feb 18 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GBAtemp all ready has cover scans on the front page in the Wii and DS release lists.
> > then why the hell do you need em from us?


I'm after a particular CD-Label scan but that is beside the point of the thread. I'm trying to find out if requesting such a thing is allowable on the forums.
If it is allowed then I shall make a request in detail and offer what I have to others.
I believe if people are after a cover scan of a game that they will want a higher resolution image than those on the front page. Also they may want a complete cover.
The point about them being on the front page was to highlight that as far as copyright is concerned it would be no different (AFAIK) than what is all ready on the site. Copyright aside there are obvious differences to high res full covers / CD labels and the 'box shots' that are on the front page.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2007)

Why bother? It's a waste of labels and ink. If you want it to look like an original then buy one. And if you're looking to sell them on to other people then forget it..


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(Psyfira @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Why bother? It's a waste of labels and ink. If you want it to look like an original then buy one. And if you're looking to sell them on to other people then forget it..


I bother as I keep all my titles in a CD wallet. I do not use labels but print directly onto printable discs. It is much easier to identify a game from a coloured label than a bit of texta scribble.
So you may find it a waste, and you may prefer to not do so but others (namely me) do like to.

I don't see why you would bring up selling them. Did anything I've written give you reason to assume I may be doing so?
For the record I am not and have no intention of selling illegal copies of these or any other games.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Let's not open _that_ door...
.. be creative, design your own.


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

QUOTE(mthrnite @ Feb 18 2007 said:


> Let's not open _that_ door...
> .. be creative, design your own.


If that's an official *NO* from a moderator then I'll consider the question dealt with and not bother trying to share label art through the site.

Is that an official *NO*?

BTW it's not about creativity (or lack thereof) to me. I like to have the original label art.
That said, custom labels can be quite nice and that is maybe something else that could be shared on the forums? YES/NO
Considering that the artwork to be used on a custom label is usually taken from commercial sources (character pictures, etc.) I guess copyright wise it may be as problematic.

Nice to have a MOD comment at least


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

*shtonkalot keeps his hand on the doorknob*


----------



## Kyoji (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd say your best bet would to deal with this privately with someone on the forums through PM's. This way you get your faceplate, and GBAtemp doesnt get in trouble (doubt they would, but who knows. Better safe than sorry)


----------



## shtonkalot (Feb 18, 2007)

I didn't want this to be a secret thing. The whole point of asking was so members could openly contribute.
I thought it was something that GBAtemp users might be able to use, not just to get me a label.

I guess I better take my hand off my knob  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Would still like to hear from staff whether or not it would be allowed. Clearing up the rules can help if this sort of thing comes up again in the future.


----------



## mthrnite (Feb 18, 2007)

Low-res scans of cover art, screenshots, for the purposes of news, editorial, review... I don't see a problem.
High-res scans of copyrighted works... maybe it's just me but, I see a problem.


You are of course welcome to PM the admins on this, just sharing my point of view.


----------



## Psyfira (Feb 18, 2007)

shtonkalot: Ohh actually that kinda makes sense. I couldn't think of a reason why anyone would jump through hoops to get labels and covers other than selling, but no cover... yeah that's a case I didn't think of. Sorry, don't mind me. (although you'll make the good old CD-R pens cry. Or as an alternative: slot the cover art in the wallet slots?)


----------



## shaffaaf27 (Feb 18, 2007)

i dont sell my backups, but i always add a lable, becuase it makes it look nice and i can eaily identify  them.


----------



## Sinkhead (Feb 18, 2007)

I think this has relevance here

- Sam


----------

